# Practice casting today



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

Going to practice casting today at the field in the SW corner of Centerville and Eathredge Manner in Chesapeake. Come on out; will start at 10:00 am.

Rolland


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*R, I'm stuck workin' ...*

Thanks and I'll catch ya next time which for me will be at CCP this Sunday ~11am so it'll be cold, blowin, and maybe even snowin'  

Figures,

`bucket


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I missed it that is what I get for sleeping late. I'll probably head down to the river to toss this afternoon. I'm going to master the OTG yet. I have had a couple of good days with and a couple of bad days.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Rolland,

I've been trying to reach you. Shoot me an email or give me a call.

Thanks

Tommy


----------



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

Rolland said:


> Going to practice casting today at the field in the SW corner of Centerville and Eathredge Manner in Chesapeake. Come on out; will start at 10:00 am-till ?.
> 
> Rolland
> 
> ...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rolland,

If I can ever shake this flu bug, I'll meet you out there. Man, I've been sick for nine days now. Even lost like 10lbs.  
I hope to see you out there soon. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

psycos got a meet on sat...and a practice cast after...good food and great folks...and a hell of a lot of knowledge...why don't you come to the meet...you can pm for directions...its in OV...i'm still trying to get a handle on my convs...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rolland ... Demonfish. You guys casting at all this week?


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey jef, i may go out sat afternoon if anyone wants to meet out at the centerville field, its the safest and most wide open field around. give us a time.

frank


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sounds great. I've got to be at work in Portsmouth at 4pm Saturday. How does sometime around 11am sit with ya? Too early? I can be flexable on the time. 

I think we better dress warm.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

11 sounds good jeff or anyone else that wants to come out. i need the practice.

frank


----------



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

Going to practice casting today at the field in the SW corner of Centerville and Eathredge Manner in Chesapeake. Come on out; will start at 1:00 pm

Rolland


----------

